

Enlightenment Libraries Reach 1.0 - billiob
http://www.osnews.com/story/24421/Enlightenment_Libraries_Reach_1_0

======
chipsy
Enlightenment has gotten very ambitious in its goals:
<http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/EdjeEditor>
<http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Eve>

